
Delivering Real-Time Analytics and True HTAP by Combining Columnar and Rowstore - jinqueeny
https://pingcap.com/blog/delivering-real-time-analytics-and-true-htap-by-combining-columnstore-and-rowstore/
======
ngaut
How does it compare to SQL Server Columnstore Indexes?

------
jinqueeny
tl;dr: Made possible by introducing a non-voting role (Raft learner) in the
Raft group.

